# Free Spirit FS200?



## Hammer (May 11, 2018)

Ok so up front I do not have any dealings with BMXs so I don't know what's what with them I found this one locally with some other junky BMX bikes and it looked alot older and in better shape and looked to have all the parts, I have posted pics of it and I am wondering if it's worth anything? Or would anyone want it? I would buy it and resell it if I were to pick it up but I am really curious about it, I like the chrome frame with blue tires and trim with the gold wheels 

Thanks 
Aaron


----------



## rhenning (May 11, 2018)

Murray made Sears sold BMX bicycle.  It could very well have nostalgia value for someone who had one as a kid.  Not so much for me.  Roger


----------



## Bonniesbeau (Aug 18, 2018)

Any chance this bike hasn't found a home yet?


----------

